

Google Now: Is it just hype? How is it better than Siri? - chrisringrose
http://www.google.com/landing/now/

======
chrisringrose
When you combine Siri, Find My Friends, and other built-in Apple apps, as well
as 3rd party, I'm not convinced Google Now does anything new. If you really
want to know how your favourite sports team is doing, you can just ask Siri
"How are ___ doing?" Despite all the bashing Siri's voice recognition gets, I
actually use it every day, with 99/100 time success rate.

------
mtgx
Google doesn't have a wholesome "voice" product like Apple has Siri.

They have Voice Search, which is used for searching stuff with your voice, or
asking questions - much like Siri. As others have proven in tests, it's much
faster than Siri, and also much more accurate, too.

Then they have Google Now, which is about giving you data "pre-emptively"
before you even ask about it, like telling you how much you have till work in
the morning, what is the latest score for your favorite sports, letting you
know when your package is arriving, etc. It's based on Google search data,
your location, your habits, your Gmail e-mails, and so on. They keep improving
it and adding more stuff they can show you like this.

